# Video of an electrocution on a train in India



## 480sparky

Obviously, the guy was mentally unstable or under the influence.


----------



## drsparky

It is common to ride the top and ever other part of the train in India.


----------



## Mike_586

drsparky said:


> It is common to ride the top and ever other part of the train in India.


You can pretty much do whatever you want with a vehicle (edit: trains/cars/motorcycles) there except run over a cow.


----------



## RePhase277

I wonder if he filled out an EEWP...


----------



## LGLS

I saw that happen to a pigeon once in an MTA tunnel, got between the catinery and a conduit. Same sound, but all that was left was a few burning feathers floating to the roadbed.


----------

